# Sad Times TTRS Rejected due to prob car back on sale at Audi



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

REF : TT RS Roadster Reg SL59XNZ back on SALE at Ayr Audi Beware

Guy's,

I'm new here but and was advise this would be the place to let people know of my nightmare from Ayr Audi  WARNING you of this car that is going back on sale which has got a lot of problems.

This all started for me back at the end of March when placed my deposit on the above car over the phone. I never got to collect the car till May 19th as they took so long sorting the finance due to them not putting it through Audi UK(Not my option and no reason either for them doing this). The I came to collect the car I travelled a good 6hrs up to Ayr to then be left sitting for a about 3 hrs until someone decided see us, in the mean time I was given the key and told 'You know about this car more than me so go and check it over' (Car not fully valeted) once I finally got to leave we did arrive home until around 20:45 after leaving at 5:30am.

On the journey back I thought the car didn't drive right as the gears were very snappy/sniff was trying to change when applying a good amount of power through the drivetrain. The following I gave the car a good clean to only find now in better light the the all round the bottom edge was covered in green alge, then I started to discover maskining tape here and there(OS Sill, Rear Bump). With these few things giving me doubt on the car I booked it at my local dealers, over the period of me using the car before it went into the dealer I noticed that the rear OSR light cluster was full moisture and when using the car for longer periods there was a wining nose coming front the driver train when applying power in either 3rd or 4th doing around 38mph to 42mph.
I briefed my local dealer of my concerns and ask them to do a full check on the car, due to my concerns they advised me to contact Audi UK, the following day I informed them and they said someone would look into the problem.
To cut a long story short on this one it turned out the car had the following thing wrong >
Advised by Audi UK from Ayr Audi the car had a lorry hit it in the side(I was only informed of this once then things changed to what had happed after I questioned the Ayr Audi to which they reply there was only a dent in drivers door, I asked so how I've been informed by Audi UK the car has been hit by a lorry by someone in your dealership !! 'er er er no it hasnt there wrong I havent told them that, I said could you confirm in writing what damaged the car had, they agreed !! 'THIS WAS NEVER SENT'
Wrong Spec new Tyres fitted - Local dealer refused to drive the car due to health and safety risked 
Gear Box had to be replaced - I had to explain the fault as I was told there is nothing wrong, once they did the investigation as per my advice they found the problem.
Transfer Box had to be replaced 
Cluch had to be replaced 
Flywheel had to be replaced 
OSR light cluster had to be replaced

All these items took from June 8th till July 2nd after Ayr Audi were refusing to sorting things which they did agree to in the end through Audi UK.

On collecting the car after the rework I managed to driver about 10 minutes from dealers and the car went into safe mode by which I managed to get the car to my work and then call the RAC, once they arrive after my heated words to the dealer and Audi UK, I had a look at the laptop the RAC plugged in with a nice list of fault codes for the car which push me to have a look around the engine bay, in the meantime good friend who use to work for RAC & Audi came to have a look, first thing he I noticed was that the bonnet had been off (Nuts Chewed and paint off causing rust) for which he believed the engine had been out from further investigation of the engine bay. He look at the laptop which did mean to much to but said ' Mate reject this car is all I'm going to say' By this time I can say I was fuming and thinking what the hell have I been sold.

I Reject the car July 4th with a formal letter, they never replied formally back just a response from Audi UK saying they accepted my rejection and to look for another car for exchanged as per my request, I found another car of a lower spec but a year younger but with same mileage as I still wanted a TTRS Roadster be it I've just had all the problems. Later that week I had a call from the my local dealers asking me in an indirect way do know of any updates on software this car has had on engine (had I been tampering with the engine) knowing I only had the car 5 minutes, I questioned this to be told they think the engine map had been played with but we can't prove it and the problems you just had by it going into safe mode we don't know what caused it.

Another week had pasted and I finally got a response about the car I suggested to be told I need to pay more money for the exchange I strongly said I'm not paying out any more money, Audi UK informed that they will speak again to the Ayr Audi to sort this out but there hands are tied and what dealer doses as we can only advise them on what to do.

In the mean time I wrote a letter to the head of Audi UK explaining everything and how disappointed I've been. A few days later I call from the Audi UK Executive Office following up on my letter to Martin Sander and there team will be taking over. I will say once they got involved thing did seem to move quicker. 
I had a response regarding the exchange and was told firmly that the dealer is not footing the bill even though retail is only up for £2k more than mine was sold for, I said I not paying anymore money as that dealer has had enough out of me and my partner. I was told I had three options take my car knowing it has problems, pay more for another (dealer make more money) or refund. Well My only option was refund and I had confirmation of Audi UK Exe July 27th We will be paid in full on the Monday 30th July once I handed over the spare key ,tracker keyphob, service/hand books and personal property on the Saturday 28th July. I agreed to this.

Monday arrived, midway through the day I had from Audi UK Exe to be inform I won't be getting paid my money back now from Ayr Audi until they have the V5 logbook. I said this was not part of the agreement you sent out Friday as the V5 is with DVLA which you all are aware of has to happen when taking personnel plate. They said the Ayr Audi head of business wont released funds till they have the V5.

At this point the SMMT got involved at logged this situation and advised Audi UK Exe you can't keep a customer's money back just for a V5 and still force them to keep paying there finance. Audi UK exe advised it's out of their hands Ayr Audi won't release the funds until they have the V5.

My V5 turned up August 10th post having to make further payments for a car we don't have, I promptly call Audi UK Exe and said I will drop it off with my main dealers will this be ok and my money put into my account today. They said this shouldn't be a problem I will speak to Ayr Audi now. Few hours went by so I called back to be told are you at your local dealers err no as I was awaiting your call oh right can you go there now. I start to make my journey to my local dealer to be then told it's now past 4 O'clock and they won't be able to do a BACs to your account can we sort this Monday I agreed again so I was at my local dealer for 10:30 handed over the V5 sat there for over 2 and half hour waiting for confirmation the BACs has been processed, in the end I give up waiting in my local dealers and advised Audi UK Exe You have everything where's my money !! I will chase Ayr Audi as they said there sorting things. 
All in all we did get are money back on the Monday after the V5 was handed in but late Tuesday. But in the meantime were still being chased by the finance as Ayr Audi hasn't told them and they won't listen to us hopefully this saga for me and my partner will finally come to an end this week and after 15 years of buying Audi's that's the end for me and this was first Audi my partner she is in shock with whole thing as I praised the brand so much !!
Here the car below if you wish to look.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I was going to say unbelievable, but knowing some Audi dealers, quite believable.
Suprised you kept it so long before rejecting it.
Hope you don't find your self out of pocket, after having all that inconvenience/disappointment.
Hoggy.


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy,

I can say the only positve thing out of this is when Audi UK gave me and my partner the Audi Trackday at Silverstone  plus a £300 cheque once they stated Investigating.

For reference if anybody is having problems call this number and they will get things sorted.

Audi UK Executive Office number : 01908601723


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am saddened to hear this as this is my local dealer. I actually got my car from Stafford as when I asked for a discount at Ayr Audi, you think I had just farted with the look he gave me. 
Anyway, I think you have been very unlucky. Audis are good cars. Don't be put off by that dealer.
God knows where im going to take my car for a service when its due.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, long story - hard to read at times but i feel for you.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There have been 2 or 3 people who have posted TTRS horror stories that have literally just stopped posting having been sorted out by Audi UK with silence being part of the deal. Having just had an issue myself, on a car i was due to take delivery of recently, that was sorted out immediately, I have to say I'm just gobsmacked at how poor Ayr Audi have been. Sounds like they want bodyswerving!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

wja96 said:


> There have been 2 or 3 people who have posted TTRS horror stories that have literally just stopped posting having been sorted out by Audi UK with silence being part of the deal. Having just had an issue myself, on a car i was due to take delivery of recently, that was sorted out immediately, I have to say I'm just gobsmacked at how poor Ayr Audi have been. Sounds like they want bodyswerving!


rest assured as audi u.k know about this they will be looking at the dealership very carefully.they have to meet very strict standards to retain the audi brand.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's horrible treatment from Ayr Audi. No customer should be going through this stress buying from a premium brand.


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

Ayr Audi are part of the Lomond group, which has just been taken over by another company, Edinburgh AUDI is part of this group and have been really good with me, however its shocking you have been treated this way.

not the first horror story and certainly wont be the last.

good luck o your next purchase.

Mac


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

tter said:


> rest assured as audi u.k know about this they will be looking at the dealership very carefully.they have to meet very strict standards to retain the audi brand.


The problem is, it's not as if Audi UK can actually do anything. Ayr Audi/Lomond Group have the franchise. They've paid out for the shiny, wing shaped, building and believe me, they won't be leaving the Audi supply chain any time soon. Unless people stop buying cars from them. The one sure thing that will get a franchise shifted is they fail to meet their sales targets.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How can it still be on sale and how can Audi UK allow it to be on sale knowing what they know? It should be crushed.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Shame on Ayr Audi. It stinks. Very sorry for you both.

I feel like ringing them and asking about the car like am interested in it and seeing what they say. Might be a very interesting call. hmmm

OMG it's here for *"just" £33,495*(Wonder how much Cov paid for it?)
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...o/ayr/602612760-1924072.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

That is absolutely shocking!!! After reading this, looks like I will be avoiding Ayr Audi as well. Car will need a service soon, so that's Ayr and Glasgow Audi off the list. Anyone recommend a decent dealer near Glasgow?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

What makes me sick is someone is going to buy this car and we all know what there getting.

Audi what are you doing?


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

this sort of thing is getting all too common on here. and this from someone who has had audi's for 15 yrs!

I've had 3 audi's, all bought from main dealers in the last 6 yrs, and had no problems with the dealers until I bought in Jan 2012 from Tamworth Audi who were terrible to put it politely!

I wont be buying an Audi again in the future, they dont value loyal customers (I had to involve Audi UK who were not very helpful in my case), I will be looking elsewhere in the future, problem is, more you spend on cars, the worse dealerships seem to treat you. Porsche are crap with their customers and that's unfortunately where my next car may be coming from in a few yrs.


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

GlasgowEd said:


> That is absolutely shocking!!! After reading this, looks like I will be avoiding Ayr Audi as well. Car will need a service soon, so that's Ayr and Glasgow Audi off the list. Anyone recommend a decent dealer near Glasgow?


Mate,

these people here are brilliant, when i lived in motherwell and got them to do a few things on my RS4, brilliant service and even picked the car up and delivered it back.

http://www.a4audi.co.uk/

Mac


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

SL59XNV - should this registration number be stickied?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

A sad story ,sadly though all to common :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

wja96 said:


> SL59XNV - should this registration number be stickied?


YES

As we could do no more to warn anyone.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Shame on Ayr Audi. It stinks. Very sorry for you both.
> 
> I feel like ringing them and asking about the car like am interested in it and seeing what they say. Might be a very interesting call. hmmm
> 
> ...


Actually, I'd love someone from Audi UK to explain how this qualifies as an approved used car? How many checks are they going to carry out this time?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure its a good idea - whats the legal position when its all 3rd party opinion and without recourse from the vendor as to their perspective of events.

Cars get damaged all the time (and that's before delivery).
Buyer beware...


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems with Ayr Audi although I'm not surprised. I bought my previous TDI from them back in 2008 and they were truly useless - I also ended up writing to Audi UK customer services about the whole experience but thankfully my car (when it turned up) was actually fine.

Hopefully your posting will be enough to avoid someone else buying it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure its a good idea - whats the legal position when its all 3rd party opinion and without recourse from the vendor as to their perspective of events.
> 
> Cars get damaged all the time (and that's before delivery).
> Buyer beware...


I know all about cars getting damaged before delivery. I accidentally discovered a technician had dropped a battery on the bonnet of my undelivered A6 allroad biturbo and the real reason for the delay in delivery was they were crudely banging out the bonnet.

The difference in my case was the dealer instantly put me in a loan car of equal size and power until they could get me another one (or an SQ5).

If the vendor wants it pulled, I'm sure they can present their evidence to the Forum Admins, who don't seem that fussed about most legal stuff.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The collective Audi ownership just on this board must amount to an enormous sum of money, and given the fact that many owners here are loyal Audi customers and return buyers, Audi deserve all they get if they disregard opinion on the board. Do you think they browse the board - you bet your life they do!

Presumably the OP can substantiate his claims, so I don't think there's much to worry about - it's up to Ayr Audi to repudiate his claims - if they can. Until such time as that happens then certainly sticky it for the protection of members here.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> The collective Audi ownership just on this board must amount to an enormous sum of money, and given the fact that many owners here are loyal Audi customers and return buyers, Audi deserve all they get if they disregard opinion on the board. Do you think they browse the board - you bet your life they do!
> 
> Presumably the OP can substantiate his claims, so I don't think there's much to worry about - it's up to Ayr Audi to repudiate his claims - if they can. Until such time as that happens then certainly sticky it for the protection of members here.


I don't believe for a moment that Audi, or any car manufacturer/dealer, browses internet forums - they couldn't care less.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > The collective Audi ownership just on this board must amount to an enormous sum of money, and given the fact that many owners here are loyal Audi customers and return buyers, Audi deserve all they get if they disregard opinion on the board. Do you think they browse the board - you bet your life they do!
> ...


SEAT browses forums to check for modified cars so they can write off warranties lol :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


Now that I CAN believe!! :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> SEAT browses forums to check for modified cars so they can write off warranties lol :lol:


And so do Skoda. Several Skoda UK employees have been banned from Briskoda for collecting information to use against owners.

Personally, I tell my dealer EVERYTHING I've had done to the car (indeed they actually fitted most of the OEM stuff for me) as it's easier to point stuff out in advance than have them charge for diagnostics that end in "non-original part fitted".

Norwich Audi have been very fair, as were Manchester Audi after I failed to replace a heat-shield and boiled the brake fluid.

Honesty generally is the best policy in my experience.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Honesty generally is the best policy in my experience.


Agree 100%

:lol:


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Thank you for all the nice messages you left for me and my partner  it's been a good few stressful months.

To answer a few question for you guy's

The car is now advertise for £3500 more than I paid for it  and it only had just under 18k on the clock when I picked it up.

On a Legal aspec my solicitor was one of the people who advised me to post this on the net after she read all the e-mails at great lengh at nice cost to myself, she advised to claim for damages, but we didnt wont to spend more money.

As of today I can confirm the Trading Standards are now looking into this case as there was a slight issue with the e-mails I dropped across. The local paper is also aware in ayr but there waiting on the out come from the Trading Standards.

On a positive note we did get a another car over the weekend which I'm sure wont go down to well here as its a White Porsche Boxster Spyder :? lovely car and a really nice drive so roll the 1st September for are pick


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you got a new set of wheels. Boxter is a nice car. It will cost an arm and a leg to service, but I guess you know that?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This from Audi Ayr's website...

*All Audi vehicles benefit from superior build-quality and finish. We check the areas you can see as well as the ones you can't.
Before it makes the grade as an Approved Used Audi, every pre-owned Audi model must pass 145 thorough inspections. An Audi technician makes separate mechanical, interior and exterior checks, conducts a full road-test and prepares a detailed written report which is available for your assessment.

As part of the Approved Used Car Programme, you can rest assured that the Audi you buy will have a clean, completely transparent record. You'll receive a certificate confirming that the following provenance checks have been carried out and independently verified.
The vehicle's engine and chassis number records
The date of first registration is correct
The vehicle is free from outstanding finance charges
The vehicle has not been stolen
The vehicle has not been written off
Whether the vehicle has had a number plate change
We also independently check the vehicle's mileage.*

What a load of hypocritical bollocks... :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> What a load of hypocritical bollocks... :roll:


Isn't it just the usual car sales nonsense? Does anyone actually believe they check this stuff? It would be interesting to see if we could tie this car to any of the other "I bought a used TTRS from an Audi dealer" horror stories (there was at least one other one) to see if it's the same car. That would at least confirm it's more than one Audi dealer passing around a duff car rather than just one bad dealer.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wja96 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of hypocritical bollocks... :roll:
> ...


If it's nonsense then why are they allowed to claim it? It's fraudulent and misleading and if they don't do the checks (which in this case they *plainly* don't) then they should be reported to Trading Standards. Is there any moral difference between knowingly concealing a car's history and 'clocking'?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sometimes these claims about what constitutes an approved used car can come back to bite them. I took a VW dealer to trading standards over a set of Monza 2 diamond cut wheels that had been poorly refurbed before sale and did not meet their Approved Used standards, the dealer was not prepared to do anything to rectify the situation unless I stumped up more cash.
VW Customer Service got involved and 4 new wheels appeared pronto. The dealer was pressured into resolving the issue. I was able to show that the dealer was not in compliance with the Approved Used standards that they promote and display, in other words he was trading fraudulently.
The dealer is a franchise, the franchisee ie VW, should like any good franchise protect their brand, sometimes when you have all your ducks lined up, they have to get off their arses and deal with the issue. It can be a long road, but very often all these grand claims finally have to be applied, and if they don't and you have time, patentice and sometimes throw some cash at it, you can beat them.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Much safer to buy your TTRS from a little old granny who only pops to Tesco's once a week..  sad story though and only highlights how crook the franchised dealer network is....


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I rejected a tts had the same story need v5 before money etc.....

What was even worse the tts went back on sale at another audi dealership for more than it advertised when I bought it!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Just hope that anyone who looked at the car walked away when the v5 showed me owning the car for less than a month!!!!!


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Mini update after short break

I've been contacted by the local trading standards of that area after I repeorted them to my local centre I've now got to put a detailed report together for them next weekend stating the reason why I believe the car is unroadworthy etc :roll: before they act on making a visit to Ayr Audi.

On a brighter note I collected my boxster spyder yesterday and I'm blown away now at how good the car is to drive and the handling is really different to the TTRS (I would now say better) so glad to have the this saga behind me. I can say I'm liking the whole porsche experience I know its early days yet but even the hand over from the dealers was a differnent class to Audi and a nice full tank of fuel. 
I did look into the servicing but I thought what hell its going to be worth it :lol:

Fingers cross now this sunshine stay round abit for me to enjoy 8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Enjoy your new toy and may you have a long and happy realtionship together.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Boxster spyder is an awesome car!
Was really interested in getting one, but the fact that it would be an everyday car with that DIY roof ruled it out lol

Pics please!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats and well done for taking the right course of action. I doubt this will get enough coverage to hit anyone in Audis exec team who should care about this.

I think it's the most upsetting thing for me is that you feel that the company doesn't care and only through publicity do they care.

It's a fact that company's who are doing well such as Audi often fail as they sit on back on their laurels. It only takes a few of these incidents and the relevant publicity to cause a company a great loss.

From you they have lost any brand loyalty and a customer potentially for life which equates to a great deal of money. I'm sure Porsche will be very happy to have and keep you.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Could you not send this thread to Audi uk suggesting it would be in their interest to read it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

newt said:


> Could you not send this thread to Audi uk suggesting it would be in their interest to read it.


There's no point. They deny anything. How many times have people reported failing clutch pedals down to poor welding and they just go 'Huh?'

They're all ostriches... :roll:


----------



## HarveyGB (May 4, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Much safer to buy your TTRS from a little old granny who only pops to Tesco's once a week..  sad story though and only highlights how crook the franchised dealer network is....


Exactly. I bought my 3.2 from a grandmother who did 16k in 4 years. Car is immaculate. Millionaire who cherished it so no expense spared in looking after it. The colour and interior I wanted with a few of the options.


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Boxster spyder is an awesome car!
> Was really interested in getting one, but the fact that it would be an everyday car with that DIY roof ruled it out lol
> 
> Pics please!!


Hi Billya86,

The roof is not a prob mastered it in a few minutes now, I will try and get some pics up this weekend for you, hopefully there will be some sunshine.


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

newt said:


> Could you not send this thread to Audi uk suggesting it would be in their interest to read it.


This was being delt with by the executive team, after I sent a letter to the head of Audi UK, so they are fully aware and main thing I kept getting told was we dont control the franchise only advise.


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Guy's,

Just a quick note after me not being on here for a while due to working away, but over that period I noticed my old TTRS was sold to some unlucky person in December just hope none of you guy's ended up with it !! 

On a brighter note I'm going to look at getting a TTRS Coupe later this year as a toy for the Mrs


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well good luck with the new one, are you buying the standard RS or the plus?


----------

